# dethleffs a521 electric problems.. no 12v



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got a problem with the electrics on my 1992 A521..

After having some friends stay over in the van and flatten the leisure battery, I can't get it to charge via the mains or get anything to run on the 12v system.

There is power coming into the van as the fridge and socket are live when on hook up... but the fridge won't run off 12v with the engine running.

Where do I start tracking down the fault?? 

Prior to this, the green light on the control bord (bord 804) used to light up when the mains was plugged in, this isn't the case now?

The electrics (lighting etc..) also don't come on now with the engine running either... suggesting that the engine isn't charging the leisure battery either.

Any suggestions, ideas appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Sounds to me that an inline fuse has blown ! this happened on my talbot and it was the fuse near the leisure battery worth checking out ! Wyn


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

aye check the fuse next to the lesiure battery should be 20 to 30 amp depends on model this is what was wrong with mine last week


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

The fuses all seem okay...

I was wondering.. if the battery has "gone" would this mean that the 12v system won't work, even when on hook up, or with engine running, as a dead battery will break the circuit??

Cheers

Chris


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

On our old van, an Autoroller, I thought that the green light on the control panel indicated that the mains was working when, in fact, it showed that the charger was on. 

Could it be the case in your van? Unlike my current van the old one had an on/off switch on the charger. Could that have been accidentally knocked (if it exists)? Is the charger faulty? Is the current getting as far as the charger? Is the current getting from the charger to the battery?


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

chrisblack said:


> The fuses all seem okay...
> 
> I was wondering.. if the battery has "gone" would this mean that the 12v system won't work, even when on hook up, or with engine running, as a dead battery will break the circuit??
> 
> ...


Have you cleaned the wire connections to the actual fuse holders?

Stan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I would get hold of a 12V digital voltmeter (Maplin do some cheapo ones, or maybe an electrical retailer - don't pay more than £10 :wink.

Measure the voltage across the terminals of the habitation battery. If it's charging, you should see something over 13.8 volts dc. If you don't, it's not charging, and you should be able to trace it back to the charger.

If the battery has been completely flattened, it's possible that it's been ruined  However, other issues suggest it may be something else. It may be that the charger has been duffed, although fuses and other devices should protect it from damage. :? 

Most motorhomes don't have the habitation 12V 'live' when the engine is running (apart from the fridge, of course).

Are you sure the 240V hookup is live? I popped into our very cold van the other night, surprised that the oil-filled radiator wasn't on full blast. It seems something had tripped the RCD in the supply in the house  

Gerald


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice...

The first thing I'm going to do is to try a different battery and then progress from there...

It could be a few days before I get round to doing that, but either way, I'll let you know the outcome..

Chris


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

chrisblack said:


> Thanks for the advice...
> 
> The first thing I'm going to do is to try a different battery and then progress from there...
> 
> ...


I would get the voltmeter out first and check you have power to the battery from the charger/12v system before replacing the battery.


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

hmmm...

I put some jump leads across from the car yesterday to the leisure battery terminals and the lights came on - suggesting to me the battery had died.

however I took the van on a long spin today and when I got home and plugged into hookup to run the dehumidifier, the green charge light lit up on the unit and i've got power again... have to see how long it lasts.

i'll pick up a voltmeter soon for the toolbox.

chris


----------

